# Ostarine tabs



## scott221179 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys first post here, can anyone tell me if you have tried these 20mg caps on there rats from a well known research company? 

I can not find anyone who has tried it, is it legit or not.
In the uk we can only get it in liquid form. 

If it is real any logs?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 27, 2011)

haven't heard of it cap form in the US


----------



## scott221179 (Dec 28, 2011)

Probably against the rules but here is a link OSTARINE 20MG x 40ct - Mp Research Supply

 Any info would be good thanks.


----------



## scott221179 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bump: there must be someone that knows something about this company or this product if not then how is the company still going?
Any help or input will be grateful thanks.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mp is a solid company have not ran the ostarine yet but have had good results on letro  and torem from them.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've seen several on here that have used manpower before so If you search around you can find more reviews


----------



## scott221179 (Dec 29, 2011)

Smcpsycho51: Thanks I have been searching the whole net but have not found any proof of legit tabs of ostarine very strange I think.
Am I right in thinking GTX use tabs in there research? why would there only be liquid form available from all company's selling it if there is legit tabs out there?

Dosing maybe a issue I don't know, I think I have been researching this for to many days now time to give up!!!  
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## teezhay (Dec 30, 2011)

I recently purchased Ostarine 20mg (40ct) from MP. I placed the order at about 2:00 AM Pacific Time, and received an email confirmation immediately, followed by an additional email the following morning with a USPS tracking number. It's making a 2,000 mile trek to my home, but it should be here before Saturday (within 2-3 days) for just $10 shipping. The customer service was terrific as well, so I'm really hoping I'll be able to give a good review of their product. We'll have to see, and I'll update if you'd like.


----------



## scott221179 (Dec 30, 2011)

Teezhay: That would be great if you could thanks fella, how many is your rat having a day just the one or ? how many weeks? good luck.


----------



## teezhay (Dec 30, 2011)

scott221179 said:


> Teezhay: That would be great if you could thanks fella, how many is your rat having a day just the one or ? how many weeks? good luck.



Hey man,

Just received my order today. They're not "tablets" so to speak, but rather powder packed into red gel caps. This isn't a problem to me, as I planned on taking 40 mg the first day, followed by 20 mg everyday for the duration of the cycle. If you plan on dividing the doses into 12.5 mg or 15 mg doses, however, this will be very difficult, if not impossible to do with precision. 

All in all, I'm really happy. I want to also note that I have Tamoxifen (Nolvadex) on hand as well. I've read ostarine can increase free estradiol to an extent resulting in elevated estrogen (not even nearly as much as AAS, but I want to be safe). I intend to run the nolvadex concurrently with the ostarine. 

How this cycle goes will ultimately determine whether I try it again, or move on to peptides. I'd like to avoid the prick of the needle - not because of any phobia, but just because it's a much higher-maintenance practice when done safely (and I absolutely insist on doing it safely).


----------



## scott221179 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good luck m8 mine will be with me shortly and I got a email saying they will have a different lable on them, liver protection so it gets through customs lol but great service from mp just hope its legit, I have nolva on hand always.
Are you bulking or cutting with this cycle?
I want to loose a bit of fat but keep me muscles that I have worked hard on. Hoping this will help with that, if its good then going to use it in next gear cycle for pct fingers crossed.

Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## scott221179 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hows it going Teezhay? I haven't felt much to be honest, you?


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2012)

I just started ostarine and will be cutting with NYC stack in prep for a cycle; will llet you all know how it is going in a few weeks.


----------



## brazey (Jan 20, 2012)

Scott, please edit post #11. Talking about a source getting through customs is not a good idea. We protect our sources. Thank you.


----------



## krazy_kazak (Jan 20, 2012)

bout to run same ostarine u have, along with proviron and cjc- ghrp for my pct.. ill let u know


----------



## scott221179 (Jan 21, 2012)

Brazey: sorry dude I didn't think about what I wrote.

How do I edit my post???


----------



## brazey (Jan 22, 2012)

You can't. I just noticed you were past the time limit to edit when I sent my request to you. Just something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just ordered MP's Ostarine tabs.  I'll start next week and post up what I think.  Been reading up on SARM's for years now, but my first time running them.


----------



## tacoman (Jan 23, 2012)

any one test out there cutting stacks like the nyc?


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 23, 2012)

Ostarine did absolutley nothing for me!  40 days @ 40mgs ed and nothing


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> Ostarine did absolutley nothing for me! 40 days @ 40mgs ed and nothing


 
Interesting...

Have you tried S4 as well or just Ostarine?


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> Ostarine did absolutley nothing for me!  40 days @ 40mgs ed and nothing



please send me a pm with where that came from. there is bunk osta out there for sure


----------



## scott221179 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> Ostarine did absolutley nothing for me!  40 days @ 40mgs ed and nothing



same nearly done the whole lot and haven't felt much at all and I have another pack left, its bunk!!


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 26, 2012)

ditto!


----------



## doublebicep (Feb 1, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> Ostarine did absolutley nothing for me! 40 days @ 40mgs ed and nothing


 
Great, I just place an order with them because liquid ostarine tastes aweful.   

Anyone else have experience with MP's ostarine?


----------



## oufinny (Feb 1, 2012)

I am taking it now, I am cutting and not losing strength so I would say it is doing something.  Too early to tell though and the loss in libido similar to what a DS cycle produces tells me it is not bunk.


----------



## doublebicep (Feb 2, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I am taking it now, I am cutting and not losing strength so I would say it is doing something.  Too early to tell though and the loss in libido similar to what a DS cycle produces tells me it is not bunk.



Thanks oufinny.

Sounds good.  My experience with liquid ostarine (S1) is that it takes a few weeks to fully kick in.   

How many weeks into your ostarine cycle are you?


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm about one week in @ 2 pills a day (5 days).  Not much to report on yet...


----------



## doublebicep (Feb 2, 2012)

Termin8r27 said:


> I'm about one week in @ 2 pills a day (5 days). Not much to report on yet...


 
Are they the 10mg or 20mg pills?   

Thanks Termin8r27!


----------



## teezhay (Feb 2, 2012)

I have tried MP's ostarine caps, at 20 mg every day. It worked fine. It helped me maintain muscle on a clenbuterol cycle, but it's nowhere near as anabolic as winstrol or anavar, which serve the same purpose (although far more effectively) in a cutting cycle. 

In other words, it's great for what it is. But it won't yield nearly the same results as an AAS cycle.


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 2, 2012)

doublebicep said:


> Are they the 10mg or 20mg pills?
> 
> Thanks Termin8r27!


 
20mg pills.

I trained arms tonight and noticed some more vascularity and pump and my strength went back up a little FWIW.  Could be placebo effect or just more energy...time will tell and for sure!


----------



## oufinny (Feb 2, 2012)

doublebicep said:


> Thanks oufinny.
> 
> Sounds good.  My experience with liquid ostarine (S1) is that it takes a few weeks to fully kick in.
> 
> How many weeks into your ostarine cycle are you?



Saturday will be the end of week 2.  I noticed my leg strength today was very good and for cutting, that is something I have to say I am impressed about.  Also, sweating during workouts is getting more pronounced but legs always make me look like swamp thing so it could have been par for the course.  I know if things are working when I can crush arms and back, those I get hellatious pumps doing but my elbow is limiting the volume so it makes it hard to judge.  So far so good, keep leaning out and looking better so the combo of MP NYC stack and Ostarine seems to be treating me well. 

I don't see the need to go to 40mgs, I haven't read where that is a dose that people use for long periods of time without the risk of suppression.  I have seen a drop in libido but not so much I can't make things happen on command.  That is what I have noticed so far and recovery is impressive, 24-36 hours for legs... that is not normal.


----------



## scott221179 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am shocked you guys are have a effect from these caps? I have felt nothing I am very un happy with them.

If you look at the effects of others cycling the liquid version they all are having good results on 25mg these caps are not right they cant be I was popping 2 caps a day and nothing that's 40mg I even did 3 caps a day for 3 days and nothing I have thrown the rest in the bin bunk.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Feb 4, 2012)

Scott221179 have you tried another other osta products?  I'm curious if you experienced similar results.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 8, 2012)

good luck


----------



## oufinny (Feb 8, 2012)

I switched to 2 per day, it is starting to show up to the plate... finally.  Pumps were pretty insane today, so much so that I couldn't do full reps on a few movements.  Honestly, I am not as impressed and I hope what Pep Source offers soon is of a higher quality like all the rest of their peps.


----------



## scott221179 (Feb 11, 2012)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Scott221179 have you tried another other osta products?  I'm curious if you experienced similar results.



No I haven't but all the lads in the gym have tried others and loved them so with what they have told me and what I have read on net I think I know quite a bit about it and results from them, this product wasn't it  I have no reason to believe that they were no more then just liver protection caps or something like that, I say stick to the main well known company's selling it at least we have all had feedback from them. creatine is far more impressive then this stuff lolllll.


----------



## hulk-athletics (Mar 16, 2012)

any updates?

Iv been taking mp Ostarine caps at 40mg 1x a day. So far im a little more vascular and thats about it. 

Any one els notice the powder taste like baking soda, speaking of the powder mp osta powder is white but the developer of Ostarine described it as a off white yellow-gold color. just saying


----------



## larry79 (Mar 25, 2012)

I cannot say anything about there product quality because I have just recently placed an order today for: Albuterol and Exemestane. what I can say is they shipped and provided a tracking number within the hour of purchase. But I am curious to the purity of there Ostarine, considering I have only seen liquid, but then again I am no guru.


----------



## hulk-athletics (Mar 26, 2012)

larry79 said:


> I cannot say anything about there product quality because I have just recently placed an order today for: Albuterol and Exemestane. what I can say is they shipped and provided a tracking number within the hour of purchase. But I am curious to the purity of there Ostarine, considering I have only seen liquid, but then again I am no guru.





The customer service is amazing.


----------

